# Driven: 2010 Jetta TDI Cup Edition



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

Race on Sunday, sell on Monday. It’s an old strategy in the car business, but one that seems to work. The one-model Jetta TDI Cup race series, designed to promote young, up-and-coming drivers in identically prepared race cars, has been Volkswagen’s entrée into the world of trackside marketing since the 2008 racing season. The unexpected twist for most spectators — the series piggybacks on the ALMS schedule — is that the race cars are lightly modified Jetta TDIs that are run on B5 biodiesel fuel. The racing is exciting and, importantly to VW's marketing efforts, it makes the case that diesel-powered cars can be exciting as well as economical. 

*FULL STORY*


----------



## davids81 (Sep 2, 2006)

an ecu upgrade may satisfy some of the performance shortcomings. Assuming they ever come out with it. My biggest regret with this car is the lack of bi-xenon's.


----------



## Moodyblues (Jan 8, 2009)

Why doesn't VW supply the 170 engine? It would be a big jump in performance (as compared to 140hp, its another 20%+!). There product planning is bizaare.


----------



## ashley_2.5L (Apr 27, 2009)

davids81 said:


> an ecu upgrade may satisfy some of the performance shortcomings. Assuming they ever come out with it. My biggest regret with this car is the lack of bi-xenon's.


 I agree. An ecu upgrade would do wonders. But for a cup edition I would expect cup performance. But the car has plenty pep as is. I find it pretty fun currently but given some time, I think I'd want a little more power out of this car. 

And I def expected the car to have xenon's. I mean they took the gli suspension, brakes, and seats. Why not the headlights as well? That would just set it off.


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

How much is this LE model going to run us????


----------



## SilverGTIisReallyFly (Sep 27, 2008)

davids81 said:


> My biggest regret with this car is the lack of bi-xenon's.


 This. 

What's the point of having all of these goodies if you can't even those head lights on the car to help differentiate it some more. The *least* they could have done was offered blacked out head lights since VW offers them in the US for $399. With the basic head lights, the car just seems over priced and cheap.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

vwguy3 said:


> How much is this LE model going to run us????


 Well, the base MSRP for one starts at $24,990, compared to a regular TDI Jetta at $22,830. So, basically for $2,000 above the regular TDI, you're getting the GLI suspension and brakes, as well as the GLI interior (plaid sport seats) and the 18" bi-color Charleston wheels. When you take that as a package, $2,000 for wheels, a nice interior, suspension and brakes isn't a bad deal - think what you'd pay for that on the aftermarket.

The "base" Cup Edition doesn't have the Thunderbunny body kit, either, which is a $2350 option.

All in all, I did like the car. While I missed the Xenon lights, and I think it would have been a heck of a lot more fun with the 170HP engine, it was plenty quick off the line, and fun to drive. The DSG shift point thing was kind of odd, though, and I wonder what owners of DSG ones think of that over time.

-Tim


----------



## Louletano (Aug 20, 2003)

I love VW finally pushing the TDI's in America but if they are serious they need to give us the better options since we here want more always it seems. I know VWofA has to comission the 170hp engine for use in the US and that takes cost but they should be smart enough to see the potential of use of that engine. Am I one of the few that sees the 170 hp engine in more performance cars across the VW/Audi lineup. 
Currently the engine is the 140hp in the Jetta, Golf and A3 models.  The Toureg and Q7 have the 3.0V6 TDi model. I would slot in the 170hp model into the Tiguan, Q5, CC, A4, and finally a GTD (GTI TDi) model. I have settled on a mk6 GTi 4dr but I really wanted a GTD 4dr(GTI TDi). I wish we could at the least be able to order it as an option. I had to order my mk6 GTI because of demand. I know folks at VWofA since I live a few mintues from there. I just don't understand the hesitation when the mk6 Golf TDi is never available because of demand and one can't even find a A3 TDi around.


----------



## smucky44 (Feb 5, 2008)

*GLI Spec Suspension & Brakes*

I have a 2010 Jetta TDi Wagon. Where can I get specific info to upgrade my car to GLI spec suspension and brakes?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Suspension I am honestly not sure, as I don't know what the differences are from sedan to wagon, if any.

Brakes there would be lots of ways to do, from simply just buying the OEM parts and adding them, to going to one of the aftermarket comanies, like http://www.ecstuning.com who offer brake upgrade "kits" that will give you the larger rotors and different calipers.

-Tim


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

smucky44 said:


> I have a 2010 Jetta TDi Wagon. Where can I get specific info to upgrade my car to GLI spec suspension and brakes?


 The TDI wagons already come with GLI brakes so youre good there.


----------



## techHead (Mar 11, 2002)

*Are the TDI Cup editions still available?*

I would be interested in one *without* the body kit - is it still possible to get one of these?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

techHead said:


> I would be interested in one *without* the body kit - is it still possible to get one of these?


 I would think so.

The body kit is a port installed option, so there should be some out there without it.

-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

techHead said:


> I would be interested in one *without* the body kit - is it still possible to get one of these?


We have a couple in stock - black and red, both DSG.


----------



## 6910sb (Aug 20, 2009)

baupfhor said:


> The TDI wagons already come with GLI brakes so youre good there.


This is the first time I've heard this. Not to doubt you, but could you provide a source?


----------



## Masyn1 (May 13, 2006)

*Proof of Model*

Does anyone know how I can 'prove' that my TDI Cup Edition is actually a cup edition? I went to trade in mine and the (non-vw) dealer is telling me that the VIN number is wrong and it's not a cup edition. He says it should be a TL and mine is a JL. I bought a cup edition...it has the GLI interior, brakes, suspension, and wheels but not the body kit. He doesn't believe that the body kit was an option; mostly because he's so invested in the VIN number. 

Can anyone help? They want to de-value by $2500 because they say it's just a doctored up regular TDI.

Thanks


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

Masyn1 said:


> Can anyone help? They want to de-value by $2500 because they say it's just a doctored up regular TDI.
> 
> Thanks



the guy is giving you some BS. He knows its a tdi cup edition and he trying to screw you over.  i say dont trade it in.


----------

